# Bench help!!!



## APBcustoms (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm building a memorial flower garden for a close friend of mine and I want to build a bench with medal legs and a live edge top. But I live in a place where things get stolen quite a bit. So I want a perminent bench where the legs are sunk in concrete. I just want legs though any suggestions


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 25, 2014)

Sorry I'm late to the party....
Have you made this bench yet Austin? Do you have a Town yard where they bring all the old telephone poles? Those things last forever, have some good green/brown color....


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 25, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Sorry I'm late to the party....
> Have you made this bench yet Austin? Do you have a Town yard where they bring all the old telephone poles? Those things last forever, have some good green/brown color....



We did do a garden but not a bench the school wanted something small 



 

And then we painted riverstones and placed them in the garden

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Sep 27, 2014)

How about the screw in rungs/steps for telephone poles. Drill a hole in each leg for these to screw into and put the "hook" end facing down. Stand the whole thing in two pieces of rain gutter with the bottom of the leg level with the top of the rain gutter and fill them with cement. You bury it in the ground level with the top of the cement and it's not noticeable and it surely isn't going to walk off.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1 | Useful 1


----------

